# car insurance



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Hi guys just wanted some serious input, from you guys.
I'm 26 years of age, and i have had two pranks on my car in one year; accident.
Had my renewal today through the post and its £100 a month, from being £35
a month, on a golf gti.
Would you know what i go do to bring the insurance down, plus who are the cheapest car insurance on the market today.
i just can't believe its gone that high, from 35 to 100 pound in a flash.
Please help me, to know what i can do.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

I would try and go through some brokers, maybe specialist companies for previous accidents...

Things like lower mileage, security devices, driver training, female driver (mum, sister etc) could all help...

Maybe also speak to Shiny on here, he does insurance...

:thumb:


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Cool, whos shiny. I really don't know what to do, just cheeses me off with that renewal price, its the most i have to pay.
I'm very keen to know who is shiny please.


----------



## pdv40 (Sep 11, 2008)

He's a member on this forum and works in insurance, search his username

£100p/m doesn't seem expensive to me, but I'm 22


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Shiny

He is online now, drop him a PM... (sorry Shiny )

:thumb:


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Well i use to pay £35 pound a month, now i have to fork out £100.
Its a bigjump, same insurance and excess, but paying for my consequences.
Thats, almost triple the price mate.


----------



## Scotty Pro (Nov 12, 2008)

Christ
I thought my *£180 per year* was bloody expensive


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Do you know what the total costs of each accident were?


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

The first was a ladys car in may 2009, back rear yaris bumper was replaced by my insurance. Although mine was not repaired.
Mine came upto £1800 for repair in another accident in decemer 2009..


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Have you any idea of the cost involved in the first accident?


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

No, i have no idea. I'm guessing to a grand max. But her bumper was damaged from a previous accident, so may be more. lets say a round figure of a £1000.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

So could you help then?


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Ah, i was weighing up the option of reimbursing the claims, or perhaps one of the claims, to reinstate your NCB, bearing in mind 2 claims in one year has probably meant you have lost all your NCB and it will take a number of years to build back up.

But if the total cost of the claims is likely to be near on £3k, then this isn't going to be a viable option.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

I beleive i have one years no claims bonus. So whats the best option, i think both claims put together have reached the 3k target.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Unfortunately the best option is to get the best quote you can based on the 1 years NCB.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Any insurance companys you would strongly recommend?
Cheapest of course. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Any insurance company that you would recommend shiny, then. Thanks


----------

